# Ordnerinhalt mit Java auflisten



## turbine (27. Apr 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da mal eine Frage gibt es eine methode mit der ich mir den Inhalt eines odner einzelnd je Datei auflisten lassen kann.

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß,

Turbine


----------



## Roar (27. Apr 2004)

ja so eine methode gibt es. wenn du wissen willst wie die heißt, dann schlag ich dir vor die API zu lesen. und bei so einer frage das nächste mal bitte auch.  :###


----------



## bygones (27. Apr 2004)

ah ich liebe das Good-Cop Bad-Cop Spiel:
Schau mal hier: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html
  :roll:


----------



## Math55 (30. Apr 2004)

und mal noch enstück code:


```
File dir = new File("directoryName");
    
    String[] children = dir.list();
    if (children == null) {
       //nicht vorhanden
    } else {
        for (int i=0; i<children.length; i++) {
                        String filename = children[i];
        }
    }
```


also entweder du lässt dir den string (filename) ausgeben, oder gleich das komplette array.


gruß math55


----------



## Guest (30. Apr 2004)

vielen danke für eure hilfe !!!!


----------



## Guest (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eigentlich dieselbe Frage und habe versucht alle eure Tipps zu befolgen. Das Problem:
Ich bin a) ein absoluter Anfänger in Java und b) programmiere mit Visual J++. J++ sagt mir, dass mehr Argumente für den Konstruktor File erforderlich sind. Wer daraus nicht schlau und würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

mfg PT


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

:noe: windows j++...

Nimm lieber Java con Sun  :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Mai 2004)

@Gast: J++ verwendet ein uraltes JDK, welches durch MS-Implementationen verändert und dadurch plattformabhängig wurde. Daher "reden" wir nicht mehr die selbe Sprache.
Es ist besser, wenn Du Dir ein SDK von Sun herunter lädst. Wenn Du mit einer IDE arbeiten willst, da gibt es hier in diesem Forum genügend Tipps.


----------

